
A hot new startup called “Google” (1999) - saadalem
https://www.forbes.com/1999/10/04/feat.html
======
_sbrk
I remember this like yesterday.

------
yuhong
The net loss for Google in 2000 does not seems to be that high:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20110709150010/http://www.sec.gov...](http://web.archive.org/web/20110709150010/http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1288776/000119312505065298/d10k.htm)

There was nothing wrong with AdWords in terms of privacy in 2001, but
Larry/Sergey should have been considering alternatives to it if at all
possible.

Getting rid of projects like the Google Toolbar would likely have helped a lot
by reducing expenses:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20010330065621/http://toolbar.goo...](http://web.archive.org/web/20010330065621/http://toolbar.google.com/whatsnew.php3)

Anyone remember the Google Search Appliance for example?

Google IPOed in 2004 with 99% of revenue being ads, which caused problems
during the 2007-2008 recession
[https://wiki.fuckoffgoogle.de/index.php?title=Google_Agonize...](https://wiki.fuckoffgoogle.de/index.php?title=Google_Agonizes_on_Privacy_as_Ad_World_Vaults_Ahead)

